# Geryi



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Serrapygo


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Forgot this one...


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

fantastic looking geryi mate, and nice set-up


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

steveling said:


> fantastic looking geryi mate, and nice set-up
> [snapback]1149766[/snapback]​


Thank you sir....







I am going to change some of the decor today and I will post pics when I am done. Here is a full tank shot


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey what size tank do you have him in I currently just finished setting up my Single Geryi Tank as well its in a 75 Gallon..


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Kilohead36 said:


> Hey what size tank do you have him in I currently just finished setting up my Single Geryi Tank as well its in a 75 Gallon..
> [snapback]1149791[/snapback]​


Thats a 55 gallon set up that he is in for now....


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll have pictures up soon as I can get some good shots. He was temporarily housed at my parents when I bought him till I could build a new stand and rearrange my tanks.He's home now just getting used to the tank..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i think you have the scariest looking geryi i've ever seen.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> i think you have the scariest looking geryi i've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know as well as some other members here that this is one mean Geryi. I got him orginally about 3 1/2 years ago. I knew he was mean because I had a dozen exos in the tank with him and I could hear the water splash everyone when he tagged one. When I sold him to baitman about 3 years ago, I put the Geryi and 4 convicts about 2" or so in a 5 gallon bucket. When baitman got home he called me and told me only 2 convicts remained. The Geryi ate a whole one and left only the head on another and this was in the bucket on the car ride home.







I am glad to have this guy back....oh and thanks...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome looking Geryi


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic Geryi


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice monster!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ver nice looking geryi how big is he


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sick geryi.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome Jim. It's like moving from Gary Indiana to Beverly Hills.








He is a cool fish and I got a quality 3 years out of him.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

absolutely stunning


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very niiiice.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

very cool - get one from te front tho - show the stripe better


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad it all worked out...sounds like it was a long day :laugh:

That fish is a bitch. I gave him to Nick because he was picking on my other geryi. I was seriously thinking about trading Nick for my brandtii...but I didnt want to risk him with my group because they are doing so well together.

Good luck with him man..he is a great fish.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Awesome Geryi


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> very cool - get one from te front tho - show the stripe better
> [snapback]1150252[/snapback]​


How's that?

Thank guys for all the compliments!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Now were talking he looks baddass nice fish


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice Geryi.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

That's the exact kind of fish I need to add to my collection...

Great pickup!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome fish







those straight on shots are the best...........


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thats one of the coolest serras ever, Ive always wanted to have one in my collection aswell. How big do they get?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice Geryi.

They can get around 10-11 inches total length is what I hear. I had two just under 10 inches, around 9.5 inches.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome Geryi man


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

im a fan of those mohawks


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice man geryi are sweet....


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

badass.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn Jimmy, that boy looks badass!







cant wait to see it. i think we'll enjoy a few Heini's and talk about the lighting.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

baddfish said:


> Damn Jimmy, that boy looks badass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Set-up has changed a bit since these pics. I think you will approve of the new lighting.....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Lookin' damn good Jim


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

badass for sure


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

nice friggin stripe you got there.


----------

